# Heading for the SF Bay area again.



## John Cummings (Jan 12, 2006)

My wife and I are leaving next week for Cupertino California where I will be working on an exciting project for an indefinite period of time. The first 6 weeks will be doing a proof of concept. Assuming we are successful, then I could be gone for several months. I will be working many hours so will not have much time for TUG. I receive many offers every week and turn them all down. However this one was just too good and I do like to work even though I am retired. Of course we are still doing our 2 weeks in the Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta in April and we will come home periodically.

For you folks that know San Jose, I have found a neat place to stay. It is at a new corporate apartment right next to Santana Row across from the Valley Fair shopping center.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 12, 2006)

Well John, good luck & have fun...

Hope you have some good casino's up that way...you are probably going to go through Pala withdrawl 

Rick


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Rick,

Actually my wife and I know all of the casinos in Northern California. Our favorites up there are Cache Creek and Jackson Rancheria. They are both complete resorts with hotel and casino, etc. Last year we spent 10 months in the SF Bay area and we actually found one of the old Indian Casinos up by Ukia north of San Francisco. By old Indian casino, I mean they still had the original 8 line Indian Casino machines that I used to love. The only downside is that none of the casinos are very close like Pala is here. Cache Creek is the closest but it is still a 2+ hour drive from Cupertino. Jackson Rancheria is a little farther. Both areas are very scenic which makes it very nice. We stay a couple of nights in the hotel when we go. Of course we will be stopping at Fresno on our way up for a night so we can visit Table Mountain Casino there.  I won $1850 there last time for a Royal Flush on their progressive quarter VP Machines.


----------



## sultan_sfo (Jan 12, 2006)

*Windsor*

John:
Congratulations!
For a quick getaway, there are rentals available at almost the same rate as bonus time at the Worldmark Windsor and there is a new casino nearby. Also, since Windsor is often on Inventory Special, a WM onwner can easily book for you. /Sultan


----------



## KauaiMark (Jan 12, 2006)

*It's cold!...*

Welcoms back. Bring a coat!




			
				John Cummings said:
			
		

> My wife and I are leaving next week for Cupertino California where I will be working on an exciting project for an indefinite period of time. The first 6 weeks will be doing a proof of concept. Assuming we are successful, then I could be gone for several months. I will be working many hours so will not have much time for TUG. I receive many offers every week and turn them all down. However this one was just too good and I do like to work even though I am retired. Of course we are still doing our 2 weeks in the Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta in April and we will come home periodically.
> 
> For you folks that know San Jose, I have found a neat place to stay. It is at a new corporate apartment right next to Santana Row across from the Valley Fair shopping center.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 12, 2006)

KauaiMark said:
			
		

> Welcoms back. Bring a coat!



That's something of us from SoCal never want to hear 

Rick


----------



## LisaH (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome back, John! I live in Cupertino. Maybe we should get together when you are here? We have quite a few tuggers that live in South Bay.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 12, 2006)

LisaH said:
			
		

> Welcome back, John! I live in Cupertino. Maybe we should get together when you are here? We have quite a few tuggers that live in South Bay.



I am going to be pretty busy for the first 4-6 weeks but after that we may be able to. I used to go to the Norcal lunches a few years ago. We lived in Cupertino, San Jose, Los Gatos, and Livermore for several years.


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Apartment*

John, will you being staying next to Santana Row or above it?  Since you will will right there, either way you might try Magianno's for dinner at Santana Row.  It if fantastic, especially if you go with about 4 people.
I'm on the border of Cupertino in the County section of Los Altos.  
Bart


----------



## LisaH (Jan 12, 2006)

John Cummings said:
			
		

> I am going to be pretty busy for the first 4-6 weeks but after that we may be able to. I used to go to the Norcal lunches a few years ago. We lived in Cupertino, San Jose, Los Gatos, and Livermore for several years.


I remember seeing you at the NorCal meetings in Dublin. That must be quite a few years ago.



			
				Icc5 said:
			
		

> John, will you being staying next to Santana Row or above it?  Since you will will right there, either way you might try Magianno's for dinner at Santana Row.  It if fantastic, especially if you go with about 4 people.
> I'm on the border of Cupertino in the County section of Los Altos.
> Bart



Wow, we live very close! I live in Monta Vista area (near the post office). My kids went to Stevens Creek which probably is in your neighborhood.


----------



## debraxh (Jan 13, 2006)

KauaiMark said:
			
		

> Welcoms back. Bring a coat!


Don't forget your longjohns -- it was only 60 today


----------



## MaryH (Jan 13, 2006)

lol.  I worked in San Jose for 3 months on project in 2002 and 2003 and it is usually pretty balmy by Canadian standards..  

Last mid Dec., we had a snow storm that dropped about 12-14 inches (35 cm) of snow


----------



## Patricia (Jan 13, 2006)

*Stay in touch .....*

Hello John:

Best wishes in your new location; and hope you enjoy your new employment
contract !!!

Please try and stay in touch with your fellow Tuggers.

I appreciated all your info on Palm Springs/Palm Desert.....
Also, we just returned from our exhchange to the Marriott Canyon Villas
in Phoenix....had a wonderful time.  The resort is awesome (over 300 acres)
and the swimming pools were great.  But most importantly, the weather
was wonderful....around 73 degrees during the day.

Anyhow, hope you enjoy your new living quarters, and try to stay in touch
with your fellow tuggers.

Regards,

Patricia (from Western Canada)


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 14, 2006)

We leave this Monday morning. We will stop in Fresno for a night and be in San Jose Tuesday morning.


----------



## tmcasey (Jan 14, 2006)

Make sure and try the Mexican Restaurant -- Consuelo Mexican Bistro & El Jardin in Santana Row.  The food is fabulous even though it is a bit on the pricey side.


----------

